# Help - X2 Mini Mill Plastic Drive Gear



## Auzzie53 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All, I am in Australia and wondering does anyone know where one can obtain the plastic drive gear, mine broke on the weekend. I am planning on going to a belt drive


----------



## tel (Mar 14, 2011)

Hare & Forbes carry them.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 14, 2011)

a belt drive will eliminate those gears.
Tin


----------



## TroyO (Mar 14, 2011)

How much would post from the US to AUS be? I have some I took out when I upgraded to the belt drive.

IF I can find them, and they are still in good shape I would send them and ony ask you to cover postage of it's over $5 US.

PM me if interested, it might keep you spinning until you can buy/make a belt drive.


----------



## narrowgauger (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Aussie53

I recommend that you forget about replacing the plastic gears and buy a Little Machine Shop belt drive conversion instead.

TLM carry this as a standard part and are very happy to ship to Australia without any fuss.

there are quite a lot of articles on this site on custom made belt conversion. simply search for "X2 belt drive"

Hope this helps
Bernard


----------



## tel (Mar 15, 2011)

The belt drive conversion is by far the best option - did mine about 4 years ago. Not hard to make yourself, it's just a base plate, motor mount bracket and two pulleys.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/403266187/in/set-72157594555315453/


----------



## itowbig (Mar 16, 2011)

plans for the belt drive r in download section here. wasant to bad to make. my big pully is off a bit but it works really great


----------



## Auzzie53 (Mar 17, 2011)

Got it sorted found a guy in the US that seels them for 6.50 so got a few, I will go to belt drive eventually


----------

